# DIY most complete Arboreal Enclosure Tutorial



## SgtSparkles (Feb 21, 2012)

When i started making enclosures there were some tutorials out there that were very helpful. However, they skipped over some info that would've been helpful like cutting plexi glass, plexi thicknesses, etc. They also required special vents or parts. Here is a simple how to with no special parts or pieces. Everything apart from the silicone is available at a local hardware store.





[YOUTUBE]FqejBn67orQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9lTSgzSr2h8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice enclosures! Great tutorial!


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 22, 2012)

thank you i realize i left out certain things but thats because they are more optional like the magnets i use or the fact that i glue the bolts on my hinges


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the vid. Nice shirt by the way. Its pretty cool looking!


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 25, 2012)

thank you, the shirt is an 80's skateboard graffic


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 26, 2012)

Really like the gasket and screen idea.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 26, 2012)

the gasket thing took a while to get right so they wouldn't peel off. you really have to rough up the plexi with a brush


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 28, 2012)

here's a link to my enclosure facebook page, i sell to local people so i made a page for them to view, shipping would be a nightmare and i'd never make any money off my labor selling to non-locals. that's why i say try it yourself, thats some of the fun
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kalispell-Custom-Enclosures/236280896455687


----------



## Wiggles92 (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great; thanks for the videos.

About how much did it cost you to make each one?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 1, 2012)

buying materials on 4 came out to $120.00 or so so i'd say about $30.00


----------



## Wiggles92 (Mar 1, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> buying materials on 4 came out to $120.00 or so so i'd say about $30.00


Sweet. That's pretty cheap considering how nice the end product is.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah, and i already had screening, silicone, and cork though so maybe a bit more 35 a piece at the highest


----------

